# Element '96 / Federelemente



## drul (20. September 2004)

Hallo,
bin neu im MTB-Forum und habe folgende Fragen:
ich möchte mein 96er Element Ltd (rot-weiße "Ahornlackierung", Noleen NR3 Federelement, Marzocchi Bomber Z2, XT/XTR-Ausstattung, V-VBrakes) das techn. noch top ist, etwas aufmöbeln. Ziel: Vorne mehr Federweg (die effektiven ca. 5,5 cm der Bomber sind definitiv die Schwachstelle des Bikes!) und evtl ein leichteres Federelement.
Ich habe andererseits noch grundsätzliche Bedenken wg. Luftfederelementen. Sprechen sie heutzutage (mein Info-Stand ist etwa so alt wie mein bike) vergleichbar sensibel an wie die in dieser hinsicht legendäre Marzocchi Bomber mit ihrer Stahlfeder/Öl-Technologie???

Fragen:
1) welche Gabel (80mm Federweg; ggf. variabel 80-100mm) könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
Prioritäten: 1. sensibles Ansprechverh. und volle ausnutzung desTravel 2. wartungsarm 3. leicht 4. farblich passend, d.h. entweder weiß oder eben RM-dunkelrotmetallic (wie meine Bomber, schnief) Im Endeffekt beschreibe ich hier eine Bomber mit 80mm Federweg ...

2) welches Federelement?
hier denke ich an DT Swiss 210L oder Fox Float RL.  welches würdet Ihr vorziehen und warum? oder was ganz anderes?

3) Alternativfrage: gibt es ein Long-Travel-Kit für die Bomber Z2 (Jahrgang auch so ca. 96)? ich frage deshalb, weil sie mit ihrer Lackierung so traumhaft zum Bike passt und wie gesagt super anspricht. 

Danke für Eure Tipps!!


----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

Hi drul,

Welcome to our forum. 

Bei dem von Dir genannten Bike kann es sich nicht um ein Element T.O. von 1996 handeln, da das Element 1996 nur in "Near Silver" erhältlich war. Die erste Teamlackierung war 1997 erhältlich, damals jedoch noch in red/yellow (Anm. Retro Look in 2005 S.E.). Der von Dir beschriebene Team Paintjob war 1998 zum ersten Male erhältlich, dieser Rahmen war jedoch mit einem Fox Vanilla Air Shock ausgestattet. As a matter of fact, we never ever used a Nollen shock in our bikes. 

Fork: Maximal 80mm Federweg, dafür ist das Bike ausgelegt, Marzocchi oder Fox, in den heutigen Zeiten kann ich bedenkenlos die Verwendung einer neuen Luftgabel empfehlen. 

Shock: Fox Vanilla - bitte berücksichtige folgende Maße.

Regarding your Bomber - ask the guys @ Cosmic Sports


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (20. September 2004)

Oha, danke für die Info. Jetzt war ich garde ´bei meinem bike und habe die Rahmennummer abgelesen, vielleicht kannst Du/können Sie daraus das Modelljahr/Baujahr bestimmen?

EN 7392

Das mit dem Noleen hat mich immer schon gewundert, da ich nie auf irgendwelchen Bildern ein Element damit gesehen hab. Andererseits, in einer älteren Bike waren mal Wartungstipps drin, da stand als Dämpfer auch der Noleen aufgelistet (vieleicht war der Rahmen ein Händler-Import oder so?).
Habe damals einen Sonderpreis für den Rahmen, (angeblich) wg. eines Lackschadens, erhalten.
Das Noleen hat aber immer klaglos funktioniert.


----------



## SAgent (20. September 2004)

Hatte mir vor langer Zeit mal ein Rocky Mountain Element Race in der schwarz/gelben Lackierung gekauft, war bei Rose-Versand, damals mit ner RS Indy XC. Hab dazu die Bedienungsanleitung für ein 1996er Element bekommen, dort steht aber immer nur etwas von der RS Q21 drin. Nun will ich das Federelement (Fox Vanilla) tauschen, möchte aber sicher gehen welches Baujahr mein RM Element Race wirklich ist.

Wär nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## drul (20. September 2004)

Ach und noch ne Frage zu den Angaben auf der Fox-Homepage: warum sind zu unterschiedl. jahrgängen unterschiedl. Dämpfermodelle empfohlen - gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das das die jeweils original verbauten sind, oder sind das wirklich Empfehlungen?

Ich könntte nämlich günstig einen Fox Float RL in den passenden Maßen kriegen, spricht was gegen dieses Modell?

Gruß
drul


----------



## dertutnix (20. September 2004)

drul, dein bike ist immer noch eines der schönsten    v.a. weil eines dieser auch in meinem keller steht   

nachdem mein foxdämpfer seinen geist aufgegeben hatte, hab ich auf den dt 210 umgerüstet und das nie bereut.

vorne habe ich meine abgrundtiefhässliche noleenparallelo (wenigstens war das bike dann wirklich seltenst ...) gegen eine rs duke getauscht, die genau den rotton vom rm hat (war wohl irgendeine oem-version, nachteil: matt ...), für teueres geld noch den blockiermechanismus einbauen lassen und seitdem ist es wieder schön   

florian


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem von Dir genannten Bike kann es sich nicht um ein Element T.O. von 1996 handeln, da das Element 1996 nur in "Near Silver" erhältlich war. Die erste Teamlackierung war 1997 erhältlich, damals jedoch noch in red/yellow (Anm. Retro Look in 2005 S.E.). Der von Dir beschriebene Team Paintjob war 1998 zum ersten Male erhältlich, dieser Rahmen war jedoch mit einem Fox Vanilla Air Shock ausgestattet. As a matter of fact, we never ever used a Nollen shock in our bikes.
> 
> 
> > Hallo Phil!
> ...


----------



## drul (20. September 2004)

Hallo,

meins hat noch keine Scheibenbremsaufnahmen, so was gab's damals glaube ich bestenfalls in Form der Magura Gustav M. an Downhillern ...

Bin mir schon recht sicher dass ich den Rahmen ca. 1996 gekauft habe, jedenfalls nicht nach 1998.

Und ja, es stimmt - es ist noch immer eins der schönsten Räder, deshalb habe ich ja jetzt das Problem dass ich mich eigentlich nur ganz ungern von meiner farblich passenden Bomber Z2 trenne, aber der Federweg ist mir einfach zu wenig. Soeben habe ich auf der Cosmicsports HP die Marathon Race in weiß entdeckt. Wäre ein schöner Ersatz - liegt aber preislich derzeit jenseits meiner Schmerzgrenze ...

was fahrt Ihr denn so für Gabeln an Euren Elements?


----------



## drul (20. September 2004)

Seht mal was ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum gefunden habe:

Element Limited 1997

;-)

genauso sieht meins auch aus, nur in 19" und wie gesagt mit anderem Dämpfer


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2004)

Was hab ich gesagt  Ich fahre an dem 98er eine Magura Quake Air in weiß. Die MZ Marathon SL ist von der Einbauhöhe IMHO grenzwertig, die RS Duke XC baut ca. 1 cm niedriger. Gibts aber leider nur in Silber oder Schwarz, dafür nur 200,-- Euros.

Als Dämpfer spricht wohl nix gegen den Fox, aber es reicht auch der "R", den "L"ockout braucht man eh nie.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## drul (20. September 2004)

Danke Robert,
das mit dem R anstatt RL war schon mal ein guter Tipp, denn Du hast recht - Hinterbauwippen - ich weiß gar nicht was das ist ;-)

Meinst Du das mit der Einbauhöhe trifft auch auf die MZ Marathon Race mit 80mm Federweg zu? Ich liebäugel' schon ein bißchen damit, obwohl wie gesagt eigentlich zu teuer.

Vielleicht lass ich meiner Z2 auch mal eine Wartung zukommen und verwede sie weiter. Verhält sich nachdem das Rad jahrelang vorwiegend im Abstellraum stand doch ziemlich störrisch. Ansprechen und volle Ausnutzung des Federwegs ist noch gut, aber die Zugstufendämpfung scheint nicht mehr richtig zu arbeiten, komme mir bei kurzen Schlägen wie z.B. Baumwurzeln vor wie auf einem Springbock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

Hi guys,

Good point there, because I was exclusively considering our offers for the Nort American, i.e. Canadian and US market, and I do recall, that we did manufacture some Ltd. Editions for Bikeaction.

Auf der Fox Homepage findest Du die exakten Masse des damals verwendeten Dämpfers, d.h. Dein Upgrade muss die gleichen Masse vorweisen.

Noleen Dämpfer - da sämtliche Frames direkt aus Canada kamen kann ich Dir versichern, dass wir keine Noleen Shocks als OEM verwendet haben.


----------



## drul (20. September 2004)

Danke Phil!


----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

You're welcome.


----------



## Catsoft (20. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Robert,
> das mit dem R anstatt RL war schon mal ein guter Tipp, denn Du hast recht - Hinterbauwippen - ich weiß gar nicht was das ist ;-)
> 
> Meinst Du das mit der Einbauhöhe trifft auch auf die MZ Marathon Race mit 80mm Federweg zu? Ich liebäugel' schon ein bißchen damit, obwohl wie gesagt eigentlich zu teuer.
> ...



Hallo!
Paß bei der Fox auf die Buchsen auf! Viele Angebote (z.B. S-Tec 99,--) haben oft nicht die passenden Buchsen (6mm) dabei. Die MZ baut ca. 457mm hoch auf, die RS nur 450mm. Ich mags halt lieber etwas wendiger, die MZ ist aber auch noch im grünen Bereich. Nimm halt einen niedrigen Steuersatz 
Gruß
Robert


----------



## SAgent (20. September 2004)

> Hatte mir vor langer Zeit mal ein Rocky Mountain Element Race in der schwarz/gelben Lackierung gekauft, war bei Rose-Versand, damals mit ner RS Indy XC. Hab dazu die Bedienungsanleitung für ein 1996er Element bekommen, dort steht aber immer nur etwas von der RS Q21 drin. Nun will ich das Federelement (Fox Vanilla) tauschen, möchte aber sicher gehen welches Baujahr mein RM Element Race wirklich ist.



Weiss denn keiner aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen ist?


----------



## Phil Claus (20. September 2004)

Hi SAgent,

das von Dir beschriebene Bike, midnight black w/yellow decals and rear triangle, Indy XC Fork, ist ein 1997 Element Race. Der Shock war ein Fox Vanilla Custom Coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SAgent (20. September 2004)

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## dertutnix (20. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Fragen:
> 1) welche Gabel (80mm Federweg; ggf. variabel 80-100mm) könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
> Prioritäten: 1. sensibles Ansprechverh. und volle ausnutzung desTravel 2. wartungsarm 3. leicht 4. farblich passend, d.h. entweder weiß oder eben RM-dunkelrotmetallic (wie meine Bomber, schnief) Im Endeffekt beschreibe ich hier eine Bomber mit 80mm Federweg ...



eben erinnere ich mich, dass ich mal eine black in candyred hatte. identisch der rotton und nochdazu poliert. hätte perfekt zum element gepasst, hatte aber zuviel federweg ...  die skareb sollte es aber auch in dieser farbe geben. dann musst du dich nur noch bei der modellvielfalt durchkämpfen ...

florian


----------



## ik23 (20. September 2004)

Tach,
bin gerade damit fertig geworden, mir ein Vertex in rot-weiß aufzubauen.  Jo, und da hab ich ne weisse Skareb mit 80mm reingebaut, denk mal, die waere auch fuer das Element ganz gut geeignet.  Ob das nu Serie war, oder ein OEM Teil, weiss ich leider nicht, ebay eben. Und halbwegs billig ist die mittlerweile auch zu haben, da sie ja nicht mehr die Neueste aufm Markt ist.  Und fast das beste daran ist, dass der Lockouthebel so ziemlich genau das Rockyrot hat  

Gruss
D.


----------



## ricflo (20. September 2004)

Hi
Es gab ich glaube 03 eine Manitou Black Super mit 80mm in Rot und dieses Jahr gibt es die Skareb in Rot. Ist zwar keine Marzocchi passt aber farblich sehr gut zum Bike und ich fahre selber eine Manitou und muss sagen das sie von der performance sehr gut ist.
MFG
Ricflo


----------



## drul (21. September 2004)

Hi,
danke das ist interessant!

Worin unterscheiden sich Black und Skareb???

Was heißt denn "von der Performance sehr gut?" ich bin immer ein bißchen skeptisch beim Ansprechverhalten/Losbrechmoment von Luftgabeln.
Habt Ihr Erfahrung was die HAltbarkeit bzw. den Wartungsaufwand der Manitous angeht?


----------



## dertutnix (21. September 2004)

such dich doch mal im technikbereich durch, da wirst du sicher einiges finden.

für dein element würd ich auf alle fälle die skareb bevorzugen. pass aber auf, es gibt die manitous in rot und und in candyred (oder eben auch in weiss) ...

florian


----------



## drul (21. September 2004)

@dertutnix:
rot und candyrot?? das ist mir neu, bisher hab ich im www bei Manitou Gabeln wenn überhaupt was anderes außer schwarz dann nur candyrot entdeckt

wenn es beides gibt - welches rot ist dann dem RM-teamrot ähnlicher?


----------



## dertutnix (21. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> @dertutnix:
> rot und candyrot?? das ist mir neu, bisher hab ich im www bei Manitou Gabeln wenn überhaupt was anderes außer schwarz dann nur candyrot entdeckt
> 
> wenn es beides gibt - welches rot ist dann dem RM-teamrot ähnlicher?



candyrot   

die "normale" rot ist imo :kotz: 

florian


----------



## drul (21. September 2004)

OK, danke.

Die Skareb ist inzwischen schon von meiner Liste gestrichen - zu verwindungsafällig (siehe Berichte hier im Forum).

Frage ist, ob die Black da grundsätzlich stabiler konstruiert ist.

Letztlich komme ich wieder dahin, wo ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe: Marzocchi

entweder Marathon SL oder die neue Marathon Race, d.h. entweder kauf ich was gscheits was dann leider entsprechend kostet oder ich lass es ganz und bleib bei meiner Z2 und lass ihr einen Service zukommen, dann muss ich halt weiter mit 5,5 cm eff. Travel leben. Ging ja bisher auch ...


----------



## drul (21. September 2004)

schade übrigens dass die günstigeren Marzocchis (die mit diesem ETA) nur noch in 105 oder mehr Federweg erhältlich sind, denn Stahlfeder wär mir sogar am allerliebsten, wg. Wartung und Ansprechverhalten.

kann mer wohl nix machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (21. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> schade übrigens dass die günstigeren Marzocchis (die mit diesem ETA) nur noch in 105 oder mehr Federweg erhältlich sind, denn Stahlfeder wär mir sogar am allerliebsten, wg. Wartung und Ansprechverhalten.
> 
> kann mer wohl nix machen ...



ja da sagste was...

ich suche wegen meinem Gewicht auch immer sehr gerne Gabeln mit wenig federweg und Stahlfeder...schade dass sowas kaum mehr gemacht wird...

Bateman


----------



## Catsoft (21. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> schade übrigens dass die günstigeren Marzocchis (die mit diesem ETA) nur noch in 105 oder mehr Federweg erhältlich sind, denn Stahlfeder wär mir sogar am allerliebsten, wg. Wartung und Ansprechverhalten.
> 
> kann mer wohl nix machen ...



Die 2003er Marathon S 85 (Stahlfeder) gibts derzeit für ca. 350,--. Ist allerdings dann schwarz bzw. GunMetal.


----------



## drul (22. September 2004)

wo denn? ??


----------



## Catsoft (22. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> wo denn? ??



hier 

ansonsten gibts hier  noch die MX Comp 85 in Silber für billich und die Marathon Sl 2004 in Weiß für 530,--. 

hier gibts die MX Comp 85 in schwarz noch billiger 

Die Links stellen ausdrücklich keine Empfehlung für einen Händler dar, hab bei beiden erst 1x was bestellt (und auch bekommen  ). Die Preise können auch anderswo im Netz noch unterboten werden, hab ich jetzt nicht geprüft!


----------



## drul (23. September 2004)

Hi All,

falls es jemanden interessiert: ich mach' erst mal Pause mit dem Federgabel-Thema. Habe bei div. Händlern nach Auslaufmodellen etc gefragt, aber entweder tun sie nur mürrisch rum weil sie kein Geschäft wittern, oder sie wollen einem ihren alten Schrott für viel Geld andrehen, z.B. 2002er MZ Marathon SL für 530 ...

Habe mich dazu entschieden, erst mal gar nix zu machen und wenn, dann gleich richtig aufzurüsten. D.h. Entweder die brandneue MZ Marathon Race oder eine 2004er Marathon SL mit 85mm und in weiß, falls irgendwo noch eine zu kriegen ist. Oder doch noch ne Fox...
Auf jeden Fall kein Kompromiss!


----------



## Gipsy (23. September 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Seht mal was ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum gefunden habe:
> 
> Element Limited 1997
> 
> ...




Hallo drul,

ja meins ist auch ein Element Ltd. von 1997 und hatte original auch ein Noleen Nr. 3  Federbein, das ich sehr lange gefahren bin. Hat immer gut funktioniert. Ich habe es dann aber aus Gewichtsgründen gegen einen Fox Dämpfer mit Titanfeder ausgetauscht. Als Gabel habe ich eine White Brothers mit 90 mm Federweg. Leider baut sie etwas zu hoch für das Element. Habe aber auch noch nichts besseres vom Ansprechverhalten gefunden. Das Element Ltd 97 mit dem Noleen Federbein war wohl eine Sonderversion von Bike Action. Das Noleen Federbein bringt etwas mehr nutzbaren Federweg als das Fox, ist nur leider technisch völlig überholt. 

Gruß Gipsy


----------



## drul (23. September 2004)

Danke Gipsy

Hey Phil, ich hoffe es hat Dir nicht die Sprache verschlagen   

aber mach Dir nix draus, ich nehm's Dir nicht übel ...

@gipsy: wieso meinst Du sei das Noleen völlig überholt? ich main jetzt außer dass es tonnenschwer ist ...


----------



## drul (23. September 2004)

überigens habe ich mittlerweile eine einfache Rechnung aufgestellt:

Element verkaufen wie es ist und stattdessen ein nagelneues Versender-Bike gekauft = günstiger als eine neue Gabel nachzurüsten - von Federelement oder gar Scheibenbremsen gaz zu schweigen ...

aber ich häng halt an meinem Rocky und das Gefühl fährt eben immer mit ...

unangebrachte Sentimentalität ?


----------



## drul (25. September 2004)

also gut, dann beantworte ich meine Frage eben selbst - mein Element bleibt. Mir tät zu sehr das Herz bluten ...  

Entweder nen Enduro oder Freeridebike zusätzlich  (so in Richtung ETSX, Slayer oder aahrg RM-Gemeinde wegsehen - Canyon Nerve, wg. Preis-Leistungsverhältnis)

bei aller Liebe, wir RM-Freunde müssen schon zugeben, dass es schon immer etwas teurer war, einen besonderen Geschmack zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

